# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  New AVZ Help file

## NickGolovko

Hello everybody, 

I am attaching the new help file for AVZ, I guess it will be included into build 4.28. Hope it will help you with the Toolkit.

About AVZ scripting language see the original help file.

----------


## MAPKOBKA^^

Thank you.

----------


## Sjoeii

Thanx from me as well

----------


## ZeroFighter

Thanks for the help file, Nick.

It looks like the old English version http://z-oleg.com/avz4en.zip is not live anymore. Even though the Russian help version contains the script section, my Russian is not advanced enough to understand the description for all the parameters listed.

Are their any plans to translate the script section as well or do you have an old English version of it?

----------


## NickGolovko

I asked Oleg to include the old English help file to the next rebuild of AVZ 4.29 (coming in some days or so). It will be there, I hope.

The section about scripts is quite huge - I am never sure I can do it. No other volunteers to do the job...  :Smiley:

----------


## Unregistered

Where can i find System Variables support list?
Unicode support?(Chinese)

Seach for disk file function doesn't work correctly in En Version,Create-less then(<) always come up nothing.Or just me?
Also it's good to add tooltip for the date format.(day.month.year)?or(month.day.year)?
I did try both.

Thank you!
Regrads!

----------


## NickGolovko

Hello,

1) 
%WinDir% 
%SystemRoot%
%System32% 
%SysDisk% 
%Tmp% 
%PF% 
%SYSTEMDRIVE% 
%Personal% 
%ProfileDir%
%USERPROFILE% 

2) Must be, though I am not sure.

3) Nope, it works fine. Please make sure that in Search range window you have put a check before the disk or folder that you want to search in.

4) The correct variant is Day.Month.Year.

----------


## BangalangB

Thanx for the Help file :o)

----------


## simmikie

> Thanx for the Help file :o)


perhaps someone will help. i accidently deleted the English Ver of the helpfile (thought i was deleting the Russian Ver) and now i cannot find where i originally downloaded the web-page style help. which btw was pretty useful.

the 63kb file when unzipped becomes a 524 kb (or close) file, that when i open it, it launches my browser Opera 9.51, but there is no content, the file type states it's an Opera web document. even double-clicking the downloaded unzipped icon does not help, nor does opening within a launched Opera.

thanks in advance.


Mike

----------


## simmikie

> perhaps someone will help. i accidently deleted the English Ver of the helpfile (thought i was deleting the Russian Ver) and now i cannot find where i originally downloaded the web-page style help. which btw was pretty useful.
> 
> the 63kb file when unzipped becomes a 524 kb (or close) file, that when i open it, it launches my browser Opera 9.51, but there is no content, the file type states it's an Opera web document. even double-clicking the downloaded unzipped icon does not help, nor does opening within a launched Opera.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Mike


thanks all for jumping in on this, but it's solved. i run my browsers virtualized with SafeSpace. when i trust a file and remove the protection, i never attempt to access it again with untrusted applications, like browsers. an untrusted browser could not read a trusted file, which is why there was no content. operator error. again thanks for being there.

----------

